# <-- wanna get huge



## Hanz29 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey everyone- Finally I found a decent website with info-

AND NO ONE IS TRYING TO SELL ME CRAP

  As for myself-    Trying to gain muscle and lose fat-

I have about 16% bodyfat- and I want to get BIG

Big problem is that I'm only 5'6" so I have to get really lean to look in shape- otherwise I just look fat

Upside is that I have a broad back, shoulder and chest

Next week I will start taking Syngex 1 + 2 at 2x a day 4cc and 2cc respectively.

I also just started taking cell-tech, b/c i've recently taken a lot of metabolic biochem courses and figured I should give it a try.

After browsing this site, I realize how much of a newbie I am even though i've been lifting for years-

If there is any advice any of you guys or girls are willing to share- I'm all ears

I LUV ANIMALS


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2004)

Hanz29 welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## BigRussell (Mar 21, 2011)

New here and looking forward to making friends with other muscle beast into getting freaky huge and stronger than Superman! 

Best,
BigRussell


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Just wait, we will try and sell you stuff,  I'm kidding.  We are happy to have you


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## tony05 (Mar 22, 2011)

welcome b...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Rhett (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi to all...
   I am a new member of this form.I am smith currently doing my ACCA global as well as MBA.
  I like browsing different sites,chat and much more


----------



## AnabollicA (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome! You've come to the right place to get DIESEL!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

welcome !


----------

